# Music that won't go away, thanks to a movie?



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

For me, it has been of late, Gangsta Queens, from the Blade II soundtrack, played prominently as the second of two songs during the closing credits. Not too bad, but it could be better. At least it isn't that Rage Against the Machines tune from the closing credits of The Matrix.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Easy Rider


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I still have Bob Seager's "Rock N Roll" stuck in my head from Risky Business. (or was it that strip joint that played it endlessly?)


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

Who would remember One Tin Soldier if not for Billy Jack?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

There was one instrumental (sort of) that is in like 1,546,345 movies form the 80's and it's still heard in sports arenas. It is best identified at the end of "Ferris Beuler's Day Off". and the "Duff Man" theme from the Simpsons. "Oh yeah!"

See ya
Tck-ta-kahhhhhhhh
Tony


----------

